# Alco C630



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

Alcos have long been my favorite locomotive and I have a few 630s and 628s along with some RSs . I decided to weather this one along with one of my other SP locos. I'm pretty satisified with the way this one came out.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree, nice loco. Weather job looks great. I like it.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I have always liked the looks of the C630. A nice chunky heavy looking locomotive, but unfortunately for me, my cut off date is 1957 but I do have a fleet of earlier Alco locomotives.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's beautiful sitting in front of that backdrop!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice weathering job. I'm also rather fond of the C420.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

T.J. very nice weathering job. Not to over done. :thumbsup:


----------



## thomasjohnm49 (17 d ago)

If you're on Face Book check out my FB page, just search for N Scale Realistic Trains and see some great weathering work of mine.


----------

